# Follarse bajitas es la auténtica salud



## pistacho2 (8 Dic 2017)

Me encantan las tías que rondan el 1 60, pero que tienen un cuerpo proporcionado y rasgos bonitos. Tengo un auténtico fetiche con ellas, a pesar de que apenas me he follado a 3 de este perfil. Las razones por las que me gustan tanto son las siguientes:

-A poco que tengan tetas, parecen muy tetonas. Y me encantan las tetonas.

-Suelen tener una voz más aguda y femenina, mientras que las tías altas tienen con frecuencia voz de cazalleras.

-Suelen tener un cuerpo menos descompensado que las altas, y el efecto caracaballo es casi inexistente en las bajitas.

-Los tíos altos les hacemos empapar las bragas a la velocidad del rayo, notas como se abalanzan sobre tí y admiran y acarician tu físico babeando como nosotros babeamos ante una diosecilla teen de carnes prietas. Te sientes deseado, brutalmente. 

-Tu polla parece más grande en sus pequeñas manos y sus estrechas boquitas, e igualmente, es más fácil notar la fricción intensa durante el coito. El punto negativo de esto es que si tienes un rabo grande tienes que acostumbrarla poco a poco y metérsela solamente cuando la tengas hecha catarata, porque sino, empiezan con el ay ay ay, la manito en la cadera que no te deja clavársela en condiciones o te piden que se la saques y se empiezan a retorcer de dolor en la cama tocándose el vientre durante unos minutos, lo cual a mí me saca de situación, por mucho que me haga sentir un poderoso dios fálico implacable. Las tías dicen que quieren pollas grandes, pero luego cuando tienen una delante se acojonan, y a más de una le entra incluso el vaginismo. 

-Al ser más pequeñas suelen pesar menos y ser más manejables, lo cual te permite hacer ciertas virguerías sexuales que implican levantarlas a plomo (o casi)

Toca debate shurmanos, ¿bajitas o altas?


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Dic 2017)

Bien, yo estuve con una que medía poco mas de 1,50, y te aseguro que en la cama lo que sobran son piernas.


----------



## pistacho2 (8 Dic 2017)

Además cuando se quedan a dormir ocupan menos en la cama, que también es algo bueno.


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo a una MILF de 1.55 delgadita, culo perfecto y tetas lista para recibir mi FURIA DE CERDO.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Dic 2017)

Estuve una vez con una de 23 años que medía 1,55 y 40 kg. Si mides al rededor de 1,70-1,75 la tia te va como un guante. Creo que un tío de 1,80 o más con una tía de 1,55 es el equivalente a un piloto de motos con una pocket bike ::

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:21 ----------




pistacho2 dijo:


> Además cuando se quedan a dormir ocupan menos en la cama, que también es algo bueno.



Todo son ventajas. ¿Todo?

No, todo no.

No te dará hijos altos. Y a poco que gane peso se convierte en un botijo. ::


----------



## needmoney (8 Dic 2017)

Digamelon dijo:


> Estuve una vez con una de 23 años que medía 1,55 y 40 kg. Si mides al rededor de 1,70-1,75 la tia te va como un guante. Creo que un tío de 1,80 o más con una tía de 1,55 es el equivalente a un piloto de motos con una pocket bike ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...




menuda gilipollez

los 2 padres de mi primo son bajos y mide 185 con 15 años

mi madre es mas alta y yo mido 175

es ridiculo la genetica una puta loteria


----------



## pistacho2 (8 Dic 2017)

Digamelon dijo:


> Estuve una vez con una de 23 años que medía 1,55 y 40 kg. Si mides al rededor de 1,70-1,75 la tia te va como un guante. Creo que un tío de 1,80 o más con una tía de 1,55 es el equivalente a un piloto de motos con una pocket bike ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...




La diferencia de estatura es un poco jodida para ciertas cosas, por ejemplo para los morreos, es que a veces te parece que por mucho que te agaches no llegas a sus labios. O acabas con la espalda reventada de tanto agacharte para intentar hablar con ellas en los sitios con ruido.

También el tema fisiológico que dije antes: si tienes una tranca curiosa, una bajita que no tenga un kilometraje brutal puede acojonarse y follar con miedo, al menos al principio. Luego se sueltan y si lo haces bien basta con no ponerte en plan gorrino percutidor furioso, al cabo de un par de sesiones de folleteo incluso puedes olvidarte de las precauciones. Pero la primera vez suele ser jodida.

Yo creo que eso de los hijos es pura casualidad. Por ejemplo ni mi madre ni mi tía son altas, y sin embargo sus hijos han salido unos tochos cojonudos, a imagen de los padres.


----------



## needmoney (8 Dic 2017)

las diosas del este de 1.70 son mejores que un retaco de mierda eso seguro

pero mientras una tia este buena es que me da igual


----------



## Lemavos (8 Dic 2017)

Me parece correcto todo lo mencionado.
Pero cuando veo una mujer de 1,75 aproximadamente me parece ver la perfección.
Pd: mi experiencia me dice que las bajitas de 1,60 son mandonas.


----------



## pistacho2 (8 Dic 2017)

ELGranaino dijo:


> Pistacho estas vacilando de rabako? O simplemente cuentas una historia genérica?



Principalmente estoy planteando mis gustos, el tema del rabaco es puramente circunstancial.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2017)

La mía 1'59 con buen culo, vientre plano y escasas tetas. Lo único en el embarazo y los meses de lactancia, que se pusieron preciosas.
Si midiera 10 centimetros mas tampoco me importaría, aunque en mujeres no es tan importante la altura.


----------



## Star Trek (8 Dic 2017)

Bajitas mandan.



Dicen que un alto con bajita es por baja autoestima, pero a mi me parece que bajitas se folla mejor.


----------



## PODENCO (8 Dic 2017)

Las bajitas sienten adoración por los altos. Te cuidan a lo bestia. Mis mejores novias fueron bajitas. Mujeres encantadoras y adorables.


----------



## pistacho2 (9 Dic 2017)

PODENCO dijo:


> Las bajitas sienten adoración por los altos. Te cuidan a lo bestia. Mis mejores novias fueron bajitas. Mujeres encantadoras y adorables.



Mucho más jodido ser bajito siendo tío, ellas son infinitamente más crueles y selectivas con la estatura.


----------



## PODENCO (9 Dic 2017)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Mucho más jodido ser bajito siendo tío, ellas son infinitamente más crueles y selectivas con la estatura.



Una tía me dijo una vez que la altura y la cara para ellas es el 90% del atractivo físico.


----------



## pistacho2 (9 Dic 2017)

PODENCO dijo:


> Una tía me dijo una vez que la altura y la cara para ellas es el 90% del atractivo físico.



Incluso lo de la cara es algo más o menos flexible, especialmente si el tipo tiene los ojitos claros. Pero con la altura son terriblemente crueles, aunque ellas sean liliputienses. Tengo un hamijo de 1 67 (según él) al que han rechazado tías de menos de 1 60 porque les parecía demasiado bajito


----------



## needmoney (9 Dic 2017)

es normal matar en masa si no mides 185

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 02:09 ----------




pistacho2 dijo:


> Incluso lo de la cara es algo más o menos flexible, especialmente si el tipo tiene los ojitos claros. Pero con la altura son terriblemente crueles, aunque ellas sean liliputienses. Tengo un hamijo de 1 67 (según él) al que han rechazado tías de menos de 1 60 porque les parecía demasiado bajito



la cara tambien importa 

importa todo

altura cara pelo ancho de hombros

si no tienes todo eso mata en masa


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Dic 2017)

PODENCO dijo:


> Las bajitas sienten adoración por los altos. Te cuidan a lo bestia. Mis mejores novias fueron bajitas. Mujeres encantadoras y adorables.



Doy fe de ello.

Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2017)

needmoney dijo:


> es normal matar en masa si no mides 185
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 02:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Con la edad lo que mas importa es el trabajo y el estatus que tengas. Da igual que seas calvo y con sobrepeso.


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> y la alimentación que? eso donde lo dejamos?



La alimentación te sirve para llegar a la altura máxima que estabas predeterminado, pero nunca para superarla por muy bien que te alimentes.
Solamente un niño que no come lo suficiente o no come bien, se quedará por debajo.
Pero si has nacido para medir 1'80, en 1'80 te vas a quedar.
Luego están los Messis de turno, que tienen problemas y hay que tratarlos a base de hormonas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Dic 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Con la edad lo que mas importa es el trabajo y el estatus que tengas. Da igual que seas calvo y con sobrepeso.



No, perdona, no da igual que seas un PCM. Hasta ahí podíamos llegar.

Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stuka! (9 Dic 2017)

needmoney dijo:


> menuda gilipollez
> 
> *los 2 padres de mi primo son bajos y mide 185 con 15 años*
> 
> ...



Tambien hay una clara explicacion a eso . Pero no te iba a gustar oirla.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (9 Dic 2017)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Doy fe de ello.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk



Yo también doy Fé de ello.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBell-re (9 Dic 2017)

Hilo cinco estrellas, por la parte que me toca :XX:


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Dic 2017)

Novias bajitas fascinadas con sus novios de +185 con pelazo mandan . Aprended, betillas.

Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (9 Dic 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Con la edad lo que mas importa es el trabajo y el estatus que tengas. Da igual que seas calvo y con sobrepeso.



No da igual, no...

Depende, claro, de si quiere ser el Cabeza de Familia o el ''alegre profesor de Tenis'', o el ''musculado Jardinero''...

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pistacho2 (9 Dic 2017)

También es gracioso cuando te cogen prestada una sudadera y parece que llevan un atuendo de nazareno 

A los amantes enanoides los esconden, de los altos presumen y los quieren lucir ante sus amigas lo antes posible. En plan "mirad hembras betillas, este es el pedazo de maromo que me hace sentir protegida y me la mete hasta el esófago, tomad nota"

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 10:14 ----------




Guilty Gear dijo:


> Este jailo me está poniendo :o



No eres la única, tengo un par de privados por ahí que tienen miga ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (9 Dic 2017)

piopio dijo:


> Bien, yo estuve con una que medía poco mas de 1,50, y te aseguro que en la cama lo que sobran son piernas.



Goder.....no sabía yo que le gustara follarse bonsais, avuelo


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2017)

Yo una vez estuve con una chortina que hubiera sido el sueño del autor del hilo. No debía de llegar al 160, creo que el 1,58 o algo asi.
Blanquisima, cara de adolescente, cuerpo absolutamente proporcionado, culo respingón, pechos turgentes, naturales, en proporción a su cuerpo grandes pero sin llegar a ser las tipicas tetorras, piel suavisima que casi te corrías solo de tocarla. (ah y sin pagar. )

Aun asi, a mi curiosamente me van mas las altas, por tener esa sensación de "tú a tú".

Al ser alto, la sensación de protección y manejabilidad la tengo con todas las tias salvo que superen el 1´75 asi que para mi no es un plus.

Eso si con la tia que comenté antes fue un extra de morbo que casi fuera una muñeca/niña* en mis manos.


*en sentido figurado señores de delitos telemáticos.


P.S El binomio de atracción alto-bajitas es 100% cierto, a mas bajita es la tia mas se obsesiona con la altura y mas la haces "reir" siendo alto.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Dic 2017)

La verdad es que ser alto no garantiza nada, pero no serlo pone las cosas más difíciles. En cambio, a la mayoría de los tíos les da igual la altura mientras la tía no sea demasiado fea y tenga un carácter soportable. 

A mí me gustan de todas las alturas, no discrimino, aunque es verdad que las bajitas y las muy altas tienen un morbillo especial.


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2017)

MaxWebos dijo:


> La verdad es que ser alto no garantiza nada, pero no serlo pone las cosas más difíciles. En cambio, a la mayoría de los tíos les da igual la altura mientras la tía no sea demasiado fea y tenga un carácter soportable.
> 
> A mí me gustan de todas las alturas, no discrimino, aunque es verdad que las bajitas y las muy altas tienen un morbillo especial.



Es que el 90% de las mujeres en España no superan el 175, asi que cuando una lo hace y encima es guapa, Adios muy buenas, se lo tendrá creidisimo.

En el extranjero diría que sobre un 20-25% superan el 175 y un 40% el 170 asi que un tio no puede permitirse discriminar con la altura ya que se eliminaria a un 60-70% de mujeres.

En los hombres hay un mayor rango de alturas. Hay muchisismos tios altos, incluso ahora en España, fácilmente ahora de cada 10 chavales hay 3 que superan el 180 y otros tres que superan el 175.. El problema es que también hay gente baja. Las mujeres son hipergámicas por naturaleza y siempre van a tirar al monte.


Una mujer muy guapa de 165 será una diosa a ojos del 99% de tios.
Un hombre muy guapo de 165 será invisible para el 90% de mujeres. Digo invisible, no feo ni guapo, INVISIBLE.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Dic 2017)

Una española de más de 1 75 no necesita ni siquiera ser guapa y/o normopeso para estar endiosada y que no le valgan tíos de menos de 1 90. Salvo que sean tíos con mucho estatus social, claro.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Dic 2017)

DasZukunft dijo:


> Pues yo mido 1.90 y no me como ni una rosca...
> 
> Será feo de cara, :S
> 
> ..



Solo una pregunta: ¿ tienes pelazo o eres un PCM ?

Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Dic 2017)

esta bajita esta bien proporcionada


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Dic 2017)

Yo también prefiero a las bajas,quizás porque yo no soy muy alto.Tengo fijación por las que tienen el tren inferior desarrollado.Menuditas,pero que no parezcan muñecas de porcelana a punto de romperse.Curtiditas,vivaces,que no me lo den todo hecho.


----------



## elmegaduque (9 Dic 2017)

piopio dijo:


> Bien, yo estuve con una que medía poco mas de 1,50, y te aseguro que en la cama lo que sobran son piernas.



Buff, esperemos que vlad no vea este post y le dé por ilustrarlo.


----------



## John Connor (9 Dic 2017)

5 paginas y sólo una puta foto.

Por lo menos es de Salma Hayek, hembra que los foreros la NBA no podrían tocar ni aunque estuviese borracha y con el coño dando palmas en busca de marcha.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Dic 2017)

Shaq aprueba este hilo


----------



## Cormac (9 Dic 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> esta bajita esta bien proporcionada



1'57 según la Wikipedia.


----------



## Cesare$pada (9 Dic 2017)

Caballunas de 1´70 o nada.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Dic 2017)

ironpipo dijo:


> Shaq aprueba este hilo



Joder como empuje muy fuerte le saca los pulmones por la boca :XX:


----------



## pacomermela (9 Dic 2017)

Pues a mi me gustan todas.
Con 1.88 m puede acceder a la que te de la gana.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Dic 2017)

Esta bajita tambien esta proporcionada


----------



## Ikkyu (10 Dic 2017)

Cuando veo a un tío alto y a una enana de la manita, como novios se entiende, siempre me viene a la mente el complejo de pene pequeño de él y el complejo de enana de ella. 

Si es para empotrar por morbo en un momento puntual, eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Tales (10 Dic 2017)

Una tia de mas de 1,70 es un problema. 

Máximo 1,75 si es fenotipo modelo.


----------



## qbit (10 Dic 2017)

A mí las bajitas me parecen como muy frágiles y con poco que tocar. Me da más morbo y gustazo una más alta/grande que tiene más donde agarrar y toquetear.
:baba:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Dic 2017)




----------



## cebollo (12 Dic 2017)

Pues mi experiencia es que la cama y el folleteo desdibujan mucho las diferencias de altura. Claro que hay diferencia entre estar con una de 1,77 y una de 1,58 pero entre follar con una de 1,62 y una de 1,68 yo apenas noto diferencias. Y casi todas las tías se mueven en ese margen.

Al poner el coño a la altura de tu ciruelo las diferencias de longitud de piernas se reducen a cero y las diferencias de tronco no son gran cosa. Sí es verdad que molan las manitas pequeñas.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Dic 2017)

Lo suyo es que tengan el cuerpo proporcionado y que estén bien de la cabeza y no se lo tengan muy creído.

Y que hagan algo de deporte. Las bajitas se convierten en botijos, como dicen ahí arriba, si no hacen nada. Y las altas en cachalotes.


----------



## MissInsomnia (12 Dic 2017)

Altas mandan, natillas 

Lo bien que queda una falda corta con unas piernas largas...


----------



## mostacho_borrado (12 Dic 2017)

MissInsomnia dijo:


> Altas mandan, natillas
> 
> Lo bien que queda una falda corta con unas piernas largas...



ola chocho malegro verte.


----------



## MissInsomnia (12 Dic 2017)

mostacho dijo:


> ola chocho malegro verte.



Hola mostacho 

Que tal está ustec?

Yo también me alegro de verle


----------



## mostacho_borrado (12 Dic 2017)

MissInsomnia dijo:


> Hola mostacho
> 
> Que tal está ustec?
> 
> Yo también me alegro de verle



bien, como siempre gracias.
un placert.


----------



## pistacho2 (12 Dic 2017)

Menudo caballo percherón. Melafo por curiosidad zoológica y por seguir ampliando el album de cromos (mulata, asiática, gorda...) ,pero vamos, parece una jirafa.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (12 Dic 2017)

Mucho las bajitas, pero mi mujer además de estar muy buena y ser muy muy muy guapa es un bellezón de 175 que va rompiendo cuellos por donde pasa.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Dic 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mucho las bajitas, pero mi mujer además de estar muy buena y ser muy muy muy guapa es un bellezón de 175 que va rompiendo cuellos por donde pasa.



Pero callate puto subnormal. Fijo que eres virgen paleto!

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Ene 2018)

Pues nada, que me he encontrado este video, y me acordé de este hilo, por algún motivo incomprensible... ienso:

Edito: Um, curioso, parece que han sacado el video de youtube. Dejo otro ejemplo de los mismos artistas:

No es por dar ideas ni nada, vamos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Jun 2020)

Estaba yo viendo este video, y me dio por pensar que para una mujer, ser bajita no es problema si es capaz de trepar a donde no llega....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Jun 2020)

Las que están en torno al 1,65 para mí son las mejores, por esa altura yo creo que tienen lo mejor de las altas y de las bajitas.


----------



## jotace (10 Jun 2020)

Yo llegué a la conclusión de que mejor bajitas hace mucho.
Mi mujer apenas llega a 1,60, pero tuve una vez una novieta que casi era como yo, pasaba del 1.70.
Era muy joven y entonces me daba igual, pero luego dejé de fijarme en las altas, demasiada mujer.
Conozco a una chica de 1,74 como yo y tiene "problemas" para encontrar pareja, para follar sólo tiene que chasquear los dedos, es un pibón, pero para pareja nanai de la China. De hecho es la eterna solterona a punto de pasársele el arroz.
Y por mentalidad (modosita y recatada, ¡Dios, esas son las mejores!!) tampoco creo que folle mucho, aunque yo no la conozco tanto como para saberlo con total certeza, igual cuando le da el punto se folla lo primero que pase sin muchos miramientos.


----------



## Paulino (10 Jun 2020)

Pocos coños has catao si crées que tiene algo que ver la altura con que lo tengan más ancho o más estrecho.


----------



## shurentiemposdificiles (10 Jun 2020)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Me encantan las tías que rondan el 1 60, pero que tienen un cuerpo proporcionado y rasgos bonitos. Tengo un auténtico fetiche con ellas, a pesar de que apenas me he follado a 3 de este perfil. Las razones por las que me gustan tanto son las siguientes:
> 
> -A poco que tengan tetas, parecen muy tetonas. Y me encantan las tetonas.
> 
> ...



Mido 1,97 y lo de que le duelduela al meterles polla me gusta


----------



## kakarot (10 Jun 2020)

Amén!


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (10 Jun 2020)

Qué quieres que te diga...


----------



## OYeah (10 Jun 2020)

10 cm. menos, 10 anyos menos.

De toda la vida.


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (10 Jun 2020)

Qué hilo más jodidamente tonto y contrario a la realidad. Parece un sketch de Cruz y Raya ridiculizando y parodiando complejazos.

Anda que no habrá lelas paticortas chillonas y mandonas que se comportan como niñas pequeñas y caprichosas (femeninas dice). Anda que no hay mujeres llavero sin cuerpo y con unas nalgas que parecen picaduras de mosquito. Anda que no he conocido abetos de 1'90 que solo se emparejaban con las tías más altas del grupo (porque ellas son atraídas por equivalentes sociales). Hacen bromas con la altura y el tamaño del miembro, pero a la hora de la verdad eso se la suda y todo el mundo lo sabe.

No podían faltar las acomplejadas aplaudiendo que las adoren por nada. "Molo porque soy bajita", "Molo porque me acaban de crecer las tetas", "Molo porque soy alocada", "Molo porque soy borde".


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Jun 2020)

son mucho más manejables, es algo que sabemos los que fokeamos bastante, los virgenes del forito en cambio prefieren y se pajean con insectos palo de 1,75 e incluso más y creen que son lo más  

por eso tienen predilección por las rusas paco de mierda

alguien que fokea, sabe que las panchas mandan


----------



## ruber et impius (10 Jun 2020)

Lo importante es que lleguen a la encimera de la cocina sin tener que subirse a un taburete.


----------



## vbzfgbzfbzxbzxze3445 (10 Jun 2020)

pistacho2 dijo:


> te piden que se la saques y se empiezan a retorcer de dolor en la cama tocándose el vientre durante unos minutos



Pues no se diferencian mucho de los hamsters cuando te los follas


----------



## kickflip (11 Jun 2020)

Yo estuve con una de 1,30 y ni tan mal


----------



## kickflip (11 Jun 2020)

porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Tenéis fotos de ellas?



No hombre que lo mío era troll


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (11 Jun 2020)

Son más manejables. El problema es más la anchura que la altura.


----------



## Roque III (11 Jun 2020)

Digamelon dijo:


> Estuve una vez con una de 23 años que medía 1,55 y 40 kg. Si mides al rededor de 1,70-1,75 la tia te va como un guante. Creo que un tío de 1,80 o más con una tía de 1,55 es el equivalente a un piloto de motos con una pocket bike ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo siento por citar algo tan antiguo, pero es que joder...

Yo mido 1.87, y estuve con una chavala que no llegaba al 1.55, y eso era un verdadero meme. Para hacer un 69 había que hacer contorsionismo, y darse un simple beso era todo un reto. Eso sí, que tetas y que vicio tenía.

Bueno, ahora estoy con una de 1.57 o así, y ni tan mal. La verdad que tengo una fijación por las chicas pequeñas, y no de ahora, desde que tengo recuerdos. En el sexo son realmente manejables, normalmente pesan entre 45 y 55Kg, lo que es un peso aceptable para hacer lo que quieras si estás en forma, porque una tía de 70kg ya es demasiado pesada.


----------



## little hammer (11 Jun 2020)

Si estás con una bajita, sobretodo cuando es algo culona...que es lo más frecuente, tenéis que hacer lo siguiente 

Al darle a 4 patas decidle que junte las piernas o incluso las cruce.

Te correrás como un gorrino igual que ella.


----------



## Peter Sellers (14 Jun 2020)

Oiga!, ¿Pero usted no sabe lo que es el decoro?. ¿ A donde va apuntando con esos misiles?.


----------



## Jaylo (14 Jun 2020)

Las chicas bajitas follan mejor pero tienen carácter indomable, las altas follan peor y menos pero de carácter más suave. Fin del hilo


----------



## Vivoenalemania (14 Jun 2020)

Soy un canijo (175) y me ponen las tias enanas 148 hasta 160
Eso si con buen cuerpo y buena proporción


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Jun 2020)

Ummm....una bajita ensartada como una piruleta contra la pared y sus piernas colgando de entre tus brazos pendulando a ritmo de las embestidas y los cojones mojados de su fluido vaginal 
.....


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Jun 2020)

Como me consta que este hilo lo siguen unas cuantas foreras, dejo este video, cuyo final (véase 7:46) puede inspirarles muy recomendables ideas acerca de cómo nos gusta a los hombres que nos abracen las bajitas (aviso: las que superen los 50 kilos, que ni se les ocurra intentarlo!):


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Jul 2020)

Al margen del espíritu del hilo, es alucinante ver a Valerie Benoit-Charbonneau en este video: postura perfecta (hombros no colapsados, con las manos a los lados de las piernas en reposo y no hacia adelante como la mayoría de la gente actualmente), cero lordosis dorsal, y todo masa utilitaria.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Jul 2020)

las puedes llevar en el aire facilmente


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (11 Jul 2020)

De 1,70 me encantan, pero para follar que mas da, todo vale, si tiene agujero


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Jul 2021)

Desde luego, hay que reconocer que Andreaa Muntenau tiene buenas proporciones.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Jul 2021)

needmoney dijo:


> menuda gilipollez
> 
> los 2 padres de mi primo son bajos y mide 185 con 15 años
> 
> ...



Cuanto media el butanero?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Jul 2021)

El tito @pistacho2 es sabio: si algo sobra en la cama son piernas.

Y las bajitas, al estar más "concentradas", tiene mejores tetas y culos.

El resto son virginadas de follafregonas rusas fantasmones.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## mmm (4 Ene 2022)

Las bajitas, por mera proporción, tienen menos amplitud de cadera. Y a mí me gusta sentir que aprieto carnaza de la buena contra mí

Ahora bien, todo es relativo. Depende de la personalidad, voz, de lo que te transmita, de mil cosas...la altura sólo es un dato más


----------



## XRL (5 Ene 2022)

pues ya estaría,mis únicas 2 novias eran así y 1 tetona

pero lo suyo es que sean bajitas culonas,me follé así a otra choni pero ahí yo ya no trabajaba y no la pude mantener mas de unos polvos xd


----------



## XRL (5 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Lo suyo es que tengan el cuerpo proporcionado y que estén bien de la cabeza y no se lo tengan muy creído.
> 
> Y que hagan algo de deporte. Las bajitas se convierten en botijos, como dicen ahí arriba, si no hacen nada. Y las altas en cachalotes.



es asqueroso el cambio de las de 20 a cuando pasan los 30,vaya cuerpos 

si con 20 muchas ni con un palo,ya con +30...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Ene 2022)

Una muy bajita te la puede chupar sin arrodillarse, le es mucho más cómodo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Nov 2022)

A pares están mejor aún!

Y de cuatro en cuatro, ya ni te cuento!


----------



## Ele_SD (18 Nov 2022)

leo que manejas de rabos, hasta ahí he llegado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (18 Nov 2022)

El misionero con una bajita es como follar con la almohada


----------



## NCB (18 Nov 2022)

A cuatro patas se igualan todas


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Me encantan las tías que rondan el 1 60, pero que tienen un cuerpo proporcionado y rasgos bonitos. Tengo un auténtico fetiche con ellas, a pesar de que apenas me he follado a 3 de este perfil. Las razones por las que me gustan tanto son las siguientes:
> 
> -A poco que tengan tetas, parecen muy tetonas. Y _*me encantan las tetonas.*_
> 
> ...



-Ya bueno, menudo descubrimiento jajajajajaja, eso nos mola a todos


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Estuve una vez con una de 23 años que medía 1,55 y 40 kg. Si mides al rededor de 1,70-1,75 la tia te va como un guante. Creo que un tío de 1,80 o más con una tía de 1,55 es el equivalente a un piloto de motos con una pocket bike ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 20:21 ----------
> 
> ...




Joder, estoy chillando de la risa jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Nov 2022)

Yo, es que me ponen las gigantonas 

Aunque no sean muy guapas de cara 

Si miden más de 1,80 y no están muy vacaburras, me ponen perraco


----------



## XRL (19 Nov 2022)

las bajitas suelen tener mas culo y ser mas guapas

las altas suelen ser delgadas o del montón fisicamente

yo al ser bajo 170 prefiero de 160 con culazo y tetas pero las pocas que hay se van con los de 180-85 con dinero

las otras es que no me atraen nada


----------



## eltonelero (19 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo, es que me ponen las gigantonas
> 
> Aunque no sean muy guapas de cara
> 
> Si miden más de 1,80 y no están muy vacaburras, me ponen perraco



es curioso… a mi me ponen ambos extremos.
tias entre el 1,78- 1,85
tias entre el 1,55-1,62 o 1,63….
luego las tias intermedias pues si son guapas y tal obviamente me ponen pero si tienen el punto morboso de ser o bajitas o altas (estando bien) pues es un plus


----------



## Sinjar (19 Nov 2022)

El problema de las bajitas es que son mas propensas al charismo.


----------



## calzonazos (19 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> El misionero con una bajita es como follar con la almohada



Si tu mides 1,66 que pias


----------



## Mr. Sandman (19 Nov 2022)

Lo que me importa es que me hagan reír.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Nov 2022)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Me encantan las tías que rondan el 1 60, pero que tienen un cuerpo proporcionado y rasgos bonitos. Tengo un auténtico fetiche con ellas, a pesar de que apenas me he follado a 3 de este perfil. Las razones por las que me gustan tanto son las siguientes:
> 
> -A poco que tengan tetas, parecen muy tetonas. Y me encantan las tetonas.
> 
> ...



Acabas de hacer la descripción perfecta de mi señora.

No digo más.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Nov 2022)

needmoney dijo:


> menuda gilipollez
> 
> los 2 padres de mi primo son bajos y mide 185 con 15 años
> 
> ...



Yo de tu primo preguntaría al butanero...

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## justo molinero (19 Nov 2022)

Con una bajita si follas no besas, y si besas no follas.


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Nov 2022)

Mi experiencia es que muchos tíos que no llegan al 170 están amargados y me han dicho cosas bastantes feas como sus traumas descargandolos contra mi porque yo soy pequeña. Como en plan de que como no se pueden permitir a una alta se tienen que conformar con mierdas osea conmigo.

Aunque no solo esos. Recuerdo quedar con un tío de 1,80 o así. Yo estaba dispuesta pero él me rechazo educadamente. No me mandó a casa ni nada. Así que yo que sé no supe interpretar las señales de lo que quería ese tío. Y luego ya en casa, se pasó la noche enviándome fotos de una amiga suya modelo de piel morena y alta así sin más "es amiga mía " (osea lo contrario a mi. Ratona blanca). Y yo le dije "quieres con esas imágenes dañarme o algo?" Y le bloqueé.

Hay mucha gente que se mete con las personas que tenemos la piel muy blanca. No sólo es mi experiencia he conocido hombres que me han dicho y les han hecho lo mismo por su piel blanca.


Yo es que no entiendo qué lleva a la gente que le gustan las morenas. A irse con una pálida, follarsela y luego humillarla "jaja no sales de casa. Das algo de asco ponte al sol"

Si te da asco alguien blanco. Tienes a patadas miles de persona con tez más colorida. Ya digo es no se. Gente mala. Amargada. O yo que sé. Que busca crear traumas y complejos a la gente donde no los hay. Lo mismo con el tema altura. Si te dan asco las enanas y las altas pasan de tu cara pues vete a pagar o a tomar por culo. 

Yo siempre he sido sincera con mi altura. Si la gente es subnormal no es mi problema.

Entonces ahora con mi problema capilar...ya digo no voy a dejar que se atreva uno a follarme y después de la follada me llame calva o alguna humillación de esas de enfermos. Si me lo hacen me voy a cagar en la alfombra a lo Amber Herd .. Tanto meterse con el físico de la gente y en esas circunstancias delicadas. Que se vayan a follar con cabras o prostitutas trans polioperadas. Lo mismo es que son gente reprimida.


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

justo molinero dijo:


> Con una bajita si follas no besas, y si besas no follas.



Si te retuerces bien, si.

Y para los que dicen de acostumbrarla poco a poco    (me rio porque me hizo gracia la expresión) si la broca no se mete bien hasta adentro, no se puede luego colocar bien el taco, y el cuadro se cae y se jode.

La broca hasta adentro, que la pared, por muy chiquitilla que sea, lo agradecerá


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Mi experiencia es que muchos tíos que no llegan al 170 están amargados y me han dicho cosas bastantes feas como sus traumas descargandolos contra mi porque yo soy pequeña. Como en plan de que como no se pueden permitir a una alta se tienen que conformar con mierdas osea conmigo.
> 
> Aunque no solo esos. Recuerdo quedar con un tío de 1,80 o así. Yo estaba dispuesta pero él me rechazo educadamente. No me mandó a casa ni nada. Así que yo que sé no supe interpretar las señales de lo que quería ese tío. Y luego ya en casa, se pasó la noche enviándome fotos de una amiga suya modelo de piel morena y alta así sin más "es amiga mía " (osea lo contrario a mi. Ratona blanca). Y yo le dije "quieres con esas imágenes dañarme o algo?" Y le bloqueé.
> 
> ...




Te diré, que en otros tiempos, la gente de tez clara, sin conocerla, se la consideraba de la alta sociedad, aristocracia, y alta burguesía, luego seria mejor o peor de familia, pero solo con verla, se la consideraba asi.

La tez morena era sinónimo de gente con pocos recursos, gente que necesitaba el campo y muchas horas doblando el lomo al sol.

Asi que al que no le guste la gente con piel clara, es su problema.

Yo no hago distinciones, valoro mil cosas más allá del físico, que lógicamente también.


----------



## gold digger (19 Nov 2022)

Bajitas de CI quieres decir?


----------



## jefe de la oposición (19 Nov 2022)

yo estuve cepillandome unos meses a una tía que media 1.54 y bah, eran todo inconvenientes a la hora de follar (yo mido 1,86). El equilibrio esta entre 1,60/1.65 aprox, son manejables y aguantan bien la tralla si eres cañero


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2022)

"En la cocina y en el amor la menor es la mejor"*
lo dijo el Arcipreste de Hita hace 7 siglos, y de eso algo sabía el buen hombre.


*la menor de estatura, no de edad, siñor jues.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Nov 2022)

Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (19 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta bajita tambien esta proporcionada



G000D vientre


----------



## Abrojo (19 Nov 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (19 Nov 2022)

Jaylo dijo:


> Las chicas bajitas follan mejor pero tienen carácter indomable, las altas follan peor y menos pero de carácter más suave. Fin del hilo



Mira, como los chuchos.


----------



## Avioncito (19 Nov 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson aprueba este hilo.



En lugar de Hafþór, deberia llamarse Arpón, porque ese si que debe ensartar a la rubita, como si fuera una aceituna sin hueso, válgamelseñol


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Nov 2022)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson aprueba este hilo.



La tiene que envolver en cinta americana


----------



## Barruno (19 Nov 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> La tiene que envolver en cinta americana



Me suena a un chiste de uno follandose a un gato.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Nov 2022)

needmoney dijo:


> mi madre es mas alta y yo mido 175
> 
> es ridiculo la genetica una puta loteria



Bueno, pero eso es porque tu madre tenía papeletas de todo el pueblo.


----------

